# Used CT1 ?



## GilbeyAllen (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm looking to replace a C40 that was stolen last year and can't afford a C50 and have now found a used CT1 at the LBS. I recall the CT1 coming out when I bought my C40 but have never ridden one xpt around the LBS block a few times with flat pedals.

First impression is that it has a similar stiff ride to the C40 which is what I am after. Makes the 10yr old Merlin Road I currently have feel like a noodle.

I have a couple of Q's for the knowledgable out there:
- any informed opinions on the ride characteristics of the CT1 vs the C40 ?
- it currently has a Colanago fork I can'tr identify (Colnago logo with "by Time" on it) Doesn't match the LX10 colour scheme so I assume its an old steel steerer. Anyone know this fork ?
- was considering a Force or Street fork. Is the Street an alloy or steel steerer ? There seem to be conflicting reports on the online stores.

Am I better off trying to stiffen up the Merlin with new wheels (currently Record on Open Pros) and O/S bars & stem (currently limp standard ITM Millenium with Newton stem) or will I never get close to the C40 feel ?

Any comments welcome.

Cheers


----------



## bon vivant (Jan 23, 2005)

*CT1 vs C50HP*

I don't have C40, but have ridden one 2 years ago. From what I remember, C50 is stiffer then C40.
I do have CT1 (pre B-Stay w/1" head tube) and C50HP (2005) and will try to give you my impressions.

CT1 is not as stiff as C50 (probably closer to C40), but you definitely "feel the road" more then C50.
CT 1 also feels more springy then C50, which makes it feel like it's "working with you" on the climbs and sprints. Nice for crits. I like that feeling.
For longer races/rides I prefer C50HP, but for crit style races I use CT1. Probably not for it's better performance, but due to higher chance of damaging my C50 which is my "dream bike".

For final word, I would say that CT1 will not be as stiff as C40, but close to it, with a "springy twist" which is characteristic of titanium main triangle.

And if I would have to choose, but can't go for C40/C50, I would try to find CT2HP frame. It has 1 1/8 head tube and more carbon at the back, but I guess still maintains that springy feeling that it gives a nice "personality".

P.S. Just as a side note. I also raced for 3 months on Cervelo Soloist aluminum frame. CT1 is better frame in every aspect.
I'm 5'11", 180lbs track/sprinter build.

I hope this helps in your search.


----------



## GilbeyAllen (Mar 31, 2004)

Thx - your profile is similar to mine so should have some relevance. The Merlin I have now (previous race bike & then back up to the C40) is quite sloppy compared to the C40 but its quite old technically (>10yrs). I'm hoping to get a bit of stiffness back since most races here are crits / circuit style that end in sprints (not to mention the sprints to the coffee shop, the speed hump, the corner before the bridge etc...)


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*5'10 colnago size?*



bon vivant said:


> I don't have C40, but have ridden one 2 years ago. From what I remember, C50 is stiffer then C40.
> I do have CT1 (pre B-Stay w/1" head tube) and C50HP (2005) and will try to give you my impressions.
> 
> CT1 is not as stiff as C50 (probably closer to C40), but you definitely "feel the road" more then C50.
> ...


What size ct2 did you use?


----------



## bon vivant (Jan 23, 2005)

*Ct 2*



steel515 said:


> What size ct2 did you use?


I did not ride CT2 (never mentioned I did), but from my experience on CT1 I can only guess that CT2HP is even better then CT1. That, in my books, makes it a GREAT bike. Plus you don't see them around too much (less then C50's).

However size of my CT1 and C50, is 57cm with 130mm stem.


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ct-1*

I have a CT-1 with the B-stay and a Force Fork. As has been commented earlier, it's got a great feel to it and nice snap when you sprint or stand to climb. It doesn't ride as smoothly in my opinion as a carbon frame would, but it feels like it goes when you step on it, which I don't feel with my carbon frame. I don't think you'd be disappointed if you could get one at a good price. You might consider opting for the Star fork, as the Force fork seems a little too stiff.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*colnago ct*



bon vivant said:


> I did not ride CT2 (never mentioned I did), but from my experience on CT1 I can only guess that CT2HP is even better then CT1. That, in my books, makes it a GREAT bike. Plus you don't see them around too much (less then C50's).
> 
> However size of my CT1 and C50, is 57cm with 130mm stem.


 Sorry, I confused with the CT2. But what height are you? I use about the same frame size.


----------



## bon vivant (Jan 23, 2005)

*Size*



steel515 said:


> Sorry, I confused with the CT2. But what height are you? I use about the same frame size.


I'm 5 11"


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a CT1 and certainly notice the 'spring' in the ride in comparison to my carbon frame - a Battaglin RS1, which feels a little bit more 'dead'. Apparently the first CT1 was built for Michele Bartoli when he joined Mapei as he needed something a little bit more forgiving as he had back problems. I've raced my CT1 extensively, as well as doing a number of sportives like P-Rx, Flanders, L-B-L and the like and the great thing, it doesn't beat me up.


----------

